# Dans quels magasin peux-je acheter des cartes iTunes?



## HOMBRESINIESTRO (13 Octobre 2008)

Alors, je vais l'essayer autrement.

Dans quels magasin en France peut-on acheter des cartes iTunes? Autant que je sache c'est ni possible à la FNAC et chez Darty. En Allemagne c'est par exemple possible dans le Mediamarkt. Qui peut m'aider?

Car que je vienne d'Allemagne, ni ma carte crédit ni mon compte bancaire est accepter pour acheter avec iTunes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2008)

Tu poses tes questions au mauvais endroit, il y a un forum sur iTunes. Ici, tu ne vas peut-être pas recevoir les bonnes réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2008)

Chez Picard, je crois. A côté des desserts.
Et l'autre jour, j'en ai vu au Pennymarket de Ronchin. Entre les carottes et les navets 

Tu es au BAR ici  Ça va être dur d'obtenir une réponse intelligente


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2008)

Et moi qui croyais que pennyMarket avait été absorbé par l'épicier discount.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2008)

Ah ouais, mais c'est quand même possible, hein ? Ça remonte un peu la dernière fois que j'y suis allé&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

HOMBRESINIESTRO a dit:


> Alors, je vais l'essayer autrement.
> 
> Dans quels magasin en France peut-on acheter des cartes iTunes? Autant que je sache c'est ni possible à la FNAC et chez Darty. En Allemagne c'est par exemple possible dans le Mediamarkt. Qui peut m'aider?
> 
> Car que je vienne d'Allemagne, ni ma carte crédit ni mon compte bancaire est accepter pour acheter avec iTunes.



Amazon, tu connais?
Là, pas besoin de carte machin ou truc.  Tu commandes où tu veux sans faire de l'escroquerie au paypal 
Ah meeeeeerde, j'tai cassé la baraque, j'suis con moi...


----------



## HOMBRESINIESTRO (13 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu es au BAR ici  Ça va être dur d'obtenir une réponse intelligente



Ah oui, les catégorèmes. Quel gobeur, moi. C'est très rigoureux içi.


----------



## HOMBRESINIESTRO (13 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Amazon, tu connais?
> Là, pas besoin de carte machin ou truc.  Tu commandes où tu veux sans faire de l'escroquerie au paypal
> Ah meeeeeerde, j'tai cassé la baraque, j'suis con moi...



Autant que je sache, Amazon ne vend pas des cartes iTunes malheureusement. Apple a vraiement fait ses devoirs dans ce domain.


----------



## boddy (13 Octobre 2008)

:affraid: il est revenu :affraid:


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2008)

@  l'homme siniestro
mais tu peux y acheter le cd ou les tracks


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

Tu le fais exprès ou t'as pas de lecteur de CD sur ton ordi?


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ouais, mais c'est quand même possible, hein ? Ça remonte un peu la dernière fois que j'y suis allé



Tout à fait. Il n'y a que l'enseigne qui change


----------



## HOMBRESINIESTRO (13 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu le fais exprès ou t'as pas de lecteur de CD sur ton ordi?



Ah oui, les CDs. Oui bien sur, ja pourrais acheter une CD sans problème, mais en fait, je préféferais acheter chez iTunes, car je croix que des CDs sont vraiement déchet inutile.


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2008)

HOMBRESINIESTRO a dit:


> Alors, je vais l'essayer autrement.
> 
> Dans quels magasin en France peut-on acheter des cartes iTunes? Autant que je sache c'est ni possible à la FNAC et chez Darty. En Allemagne c'est par exemple possible dans le Mediamarkt. Qui peut m'aider?
> 
> Car que je vienne d'Allemagne, ni ma carte crédit ni mon compte bancaire est accepter pour acheter avec iTunes.





HOMBRESINIESTRO a dit:


> Ah oui, les catégorèmes. Quel gobeur, moi. C'est très rigoureux içi.





HOMBRESINIESTRO a dit:


> Autant que je sache, Amazon ne vend pas des cartes iTunes malheureusement. Apple a vraiement fait ses devoirs dans ce domain.


Dis ?!...
As-tu pris le temps de lire CE MESSAGE ?!...


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2008)

HOMBRESINIESTRO a dit:


> Ah oui, les catégorèmes. Quel gobeur, moi. C'est très rigoureux içi.



Bah pour un _sinistre hombre_, tu emploies des mots savants.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2008)

5 syllabes&#8230; personne ne va comprendre&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2008)

Je suis sûr que l'on peut trouver quelqu'un&#8230;  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis sûr que l'on peut trouver quelqu'un  :rateau:



Arrête de traîner sur mon profil


----------



## inkclub (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'en ai acheté une de 15 euros chez carrefour.

A+


----------



## HOMBRESINIESTRO (13 Octobre 2008)

inkclub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'en ai acheté une de 15 euros chez carrefour.
> 
> A+



Ah Carrefour, merci.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2008)

et les cartes elles marchent en la riante bourgade de V*?


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2008)

Y'a des K-rouf en allemagne ?


----------



## inkclub (13 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et les cartes elles marchent en la riante bourgade de V*?




Montesson (yvelines) 

A+


----------



## HOMBRESINIESTRO (13 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Y'a des K-rouf en allemagne ?



En fait, j'habite près de la frontière.


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2008)

HOMBRESINIESTRO a dit:


> En fait, j'habite près de la frontière.



Sinon tu l'achètes en CD, la qualité est un peu meilleure.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2008)

Fayot.


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Fayot.



:rose:

J'étais toujours au premier rang en classe


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Sinon tu l'achètes en CD, la qualité est un peu meilleure.


Ouais mais c'est dommage de se priver des DRM


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Octobre 2008)

Sinon dans les brocantes et les vides greniers y'a des pauvres qui vendent des CD gravés


----------

